
What If You Could Get Your Own Immigrant? - mozumder
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/02/13/immigration-visas-economics-216968
======
moonka
This (and the current Nanny Visa they mention) seems very similar to the
indentured servitude used to bring over people during the early days of this
country. Is there something I'm missing that makes this less odious?

~~~
mozumder
That it's a better option than what they face right now?

Would you rather have these people die from Cholera in their third-world
countries? Perhaps force them to work at a brothel? Or die from gang violence?

And it's impossible for a family to raise a child these days without one
parent being forced to quit work or pay a lot for daycare. And the lower class
can't afford the $5-$10/hour for daycare anyways. So you're basically telling
poor people to quit working in order to raise a child.

